# Introducing Bailey



## Rach <3's Bailey (Dec 30, 2009)

This is my darling Bailey in his little sock jumper i made! 




























Hes sooo cute!!

Rachel


----------



## bniles4 (Aug 4, 2008)

he's adorable!


----------



## Kay (Oct 14, 2009)

So cute! Welcome welcome!


----------



## jaromi (Sep 2, 2008)

He is a cutie. Welcome to the forum .


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

He is very cute.Welcome


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

Welcome and AWWWW!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

What a sweetie! Welcome


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

so cute! x


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

omg, he is so precious


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I love the custom designed sweater/jumper. It is adorable, and what a cute puppy !! Well done in the puppy fashion design department for you !!


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

noo way!! that is sooo adorable! Bailey is a little cutie!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

adorable little man!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Gorgeous!!
Welcome to both of you. x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

AWWWWW how adorabl is he!


----------



## bkbunny (Aug 11, 2009)

OHHHH Don't you just want to kiss that little belly??? What a cute little snowball.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

omg he's cute!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Welcome! What cute lil white puff!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Rach <3's Bailey said:


> This is my darling Bailey in his little sock jumper i made!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the black 'n white stripes! 

Just like a little "prisoner of love" LOL


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

He's beautiful!!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

He is just to cute! love the little sock jumper, I did that for Draco when he was a new puppy... a sock wouldn't fit over his head now lol...


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

very cute--how old is he?


----------



## Vixsyn (Jan 6, 2010)

He is so cute!


----------



## amyscrazy (Jun 9, 2009)

I love him!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

that sock outfit is too cute! wish dexter wasnt that big so i can save $$ on clothes...geez! LOL


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

oh my god i am in love. bailey is precious


----------



## Rach <3's Bailey (Dec 30, 2009)

*How old is he??*



Joey's Dad said:


> very cute--how old is he?



Hes 9 weeks!:hello1:


----------



## Krysto (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh my goodness...he is soooo cute.


----------

